# WTB Vostok Auto



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View Advert


*WTB Vostok Auto*

I am in need of a Vostok Auto condition does not need to be pristine as it will be getting modded just needs to be a working watch . Preferably a 100/110 case or possibly a 710 case but any will be considered but not the 420 ( round style cases )

Cheaper the better :laugh:




*Advertiser*




jsud2002



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

